# which shampoo?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Earthbath shampoo for all my dogs. Heidi has a recurring fungal infection on her throat that I just noticed has cropped up again. I have shampoo with aloe and oatmeal, which is what I normally use on her. I also have the tea tree oil variety that is specifically recommended for the hot spots our lab gets. Which would be better for Heidi right now? Thanks.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I use human shampoo


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't use oatmeal shampoos, they can feed yeasty skin.

Try maybe doing a rinse, 1 cup ACV with 1 gallon water. Doesn't need to be rinsed


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

LUSH Seanik Shampoo Bar | Beautylish


We use this, its incredible how shiny they turn out


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the advice about the oatmeal; I didn't know that and have always used the oatmeal shampoo on Heidi. Maybe that is why her yeast infections keep recurring! I always get such great advice here.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For a fungal infection, I would get a bottle of Ketachlor (or equivalent) shampoo from the vet. It works, but it requires an RX. The active ingredients are chlorhexidine gluconate and ketoconazole. We use a lot of it in our rescue for dogs who have yeasty gross skin when they come out of a shelter. 
KetoChlor Medicated Shampoo for Dogs, Cats and Horses Virbac (Equine Pharmacy (Rx) - Ear, Eye Skin

I've also heard good things about Malaseb (non-prescription): 
Malaseb Shampoo Bayer (Grooming - Shampoos Conditioners - Medicated)

ETA: Also, is your dog getting any coconut oil as a food supplement? (Organic, cold-pressed, extra-virgin, hexane-free CO is a great skin supplement--supportive against systemic yeast. There are lots of threads on it.)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mane n Tail protect , anti microbial , anti fungal, anti bacterial .

Selsun Blue fortified , Head and Shoulders 

Pro-Tect Antimicrobial Medicated Shampoo - From Mane 'n Tail
not for puppies not for cats , safe for dogs


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you try to find the cause of the yeast infections? Shampoos seem to be mainly "band aids" and may not address the root of the problem.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Very good and worked well for me:
Veterinary Formula Clinical Care Antiseptic & Antifungal Medicated Shampoo with Benzethonium Chloride & Ketaconazole – 17 fl. oz. | SynergyLabs

For itch relief:
Micro-Tek Spray


----------

